# Marathon & Boot Key Trip (Very Pic Heavy)



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone! Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving (for those that celebrate it). We sure did!! For those that don't know, we sailed down to Marathon in the Keys. It's about 110 miles or so - which makes a pretty good haul. We elected to do it in an overnight run, leaving around 200 pm that afternoon and arriving around 0730 am the next day.

For those that have not been there, I thought I would share a lot of my thoughts and a lot of pictures. These are simply my impressions... so many may dissagree with them. But at least I will share them to give you an idea of what we thought of the place.

Marathon (and the associated Boot Key where the Mooring field lies) is the next major 'city' east of Key West. It is not nearly as large or developed as Key West and in my opinion does not have quite the same liberal attitudes. Marathon struck me as an old fishing town where the last many years of development created two kinds of people - have's and have nots. There are some extraoridinary homes there... many, many $$ millions. And there are a lot of trailer parks (especially around Boot Key). There are no shortage of Mercedes and other luxury cars, and no shortage of cars that are doing good to run and I suspect that a lot of the people walk everywhere. Everything is theoretically walkable, but as the island is laid out like a long strip, some things can be a long walk to get to. There is a Home Depot, a nice Publix (food store), a CVS, and many other major stores. It has a small hospital and a West Marine. Some of the buildings are new (Home Depot and West Marine) while others have been there for many yeras and probably date back to when it was more of a fishing village atmosphere (like the CVS). That was our impression from driving a friends car around the island.

From the water, you may never see some of these things. Staying boat-side, you will find a very large community of boaters and very friendly people. I would almost say that the people in Marathon (especially Marathon Marina) were some of the most friendly people we have ever met, anywhere. It seemed that everyone kept coming up to us and saying hello. Everyone was willing to help out. They had a big Thanksgiving party and invited everyone. It is a wonderfully open and inviting atmosphere where no one takes themselves too seriously. There are million dollar+ boats and boats that are doing good to stand up right. Yet, everyone seems to get along and we did not feel any kind of a culture-class between the very well-to-do's and the not so much. In contrast to many places we have been, we also found that most people were very knowledgeable boaters. Very little of the 'Sea Ray' crowd. And I would be shocked if there was anyone that does not actively fish or know how to!

Without seeing it first hand, it is hard to grasp the enormous number of boats. I would venture that Boot Key could hold several hundred boats, and often does during season. THis is not counting the many condos, anchorage, and marinas that surround the key with docks. We saw boats from all over the world, from New Zealand to Canada to Texas.

Boot Key is definitely a outstanding stop over point between the Bahamas, Cuba, Tortugas, Sailing between the East-West coast, South America, you name it. Because the mooring field is totally protected on all sides and there is an abundance of stores and yards, it is the perfect place to wait out the right weather window for whatever your destination.

And it's funny too - because Marathon reminds me of a place where many people sailed to as a jump-off point, then liked it so much they never left. And why not? The gulf stream and world class fishing is maybe 8 miles away, you can coastal fish in your tender without a problem, the water is beautiful, there are gorgeous reefs to snorkel and scuba within 5 miles (and mooring balls to tie to to do it), it is cheap ($330/month roughly for a mooring ball and $7.5/foot/month for a nice marina with elec, water, cable tv, and all associated costs included), and the people are very friendly. Everyone's a cruiser and everyone is looking to the next destination - just like you.

One of the very few negatives we found at Marathon was that there were NO kids. Not a single boat kid anywhere. Now I am sure that changes and I am sure that there were some in the mooring field that we never saw. But compared to other places we have been where there were at least some boat-kids/Live Aboards or cruisers, this place had none. Other negatives I will point out is that during crab season, the bay is literally littered with Crap Traps. I could not even begin to count the many thousands of crab traps we sailed and motored by. We also would be a bit nervous of being there during Hurricane season because the island is low and any approaching storm will call for a evac and evacuating that island chain would be quite a adventure as there is only one way on-off. On the flip side, short of a direct hit, Boot Key has to be one of the most protected harbors in south Florida and would be a good place to lay low for the Hurricane season.

The botom line is that I would love to go spend some more time in Boot Key/Marathon, but not sure if I would live there long term. It is a beautiful place and has some great people. Marathon Marina is very nice and the cruisers there are wonderful, as is the staff. We also had a very nice dinner with Remeteau (Don and his wife Diana who frequent Sailnet and other Forums) who are wonderful people and very representative of the classy folks you will find at Marathon. Thanks Don and Diana for spending the evening with us!!

Hope you enjoy the many pics. Please feel free to ask any questions.

Brian & Family

















_The view and sunset while under way!​_








_This is the 7 Mile bridge (south side of it) as we passed through. The approach from the north is easy. You can make it without incident under 65' tall and 6' draft. We saw no less than about 6.5/7' depth and 67 feet clearance. Do be aware!!! - there are a LOT of shoals and very strong currents so I would not attempt the apprach at night if you ahve never done it before. Just good ole seamanship._​








_The view approaching Marathon Marina (note - this is different than Marathon City Marina which you will see later). This is the first marina on your port side as you enter. We had 7-8 feet coming in, but hug the green markers as you approach. Again, read carefully, hug the green markers as you enter the marina._​








_Marathon Marina​_








_The view facing Southwest off our bow from our slip in Marathon Marina... beautiful!!!​_







_Berdines lies just before the bridge into Boot Key Harbor. Very cheap burgers and beer and actually pretty good food! Make sure you stop there and buy a coozie before you leave.​_
















_The approach into Boot Key Harbor. Boot Key lies just through the removed span of the bridge. You can see form the pics that it is huge and totally protected on all sides._​
































_You will find boats in Marathon of every shape and size and from probably every part of the world. It is a boaters hangout like no other!!_​







_Marathon City Marina (on far end of Boot Key)​_








_Some boats are authentic antiques (like this 130 yo Junk)​_








_And some are, well, not so authentic!!​_








_You will find all kind of wildlife, including these big fellas!!_​








_And of course mermaids and very large fish!!​_








_Good looking Women...​_








_Vicious Guard Dogs...​_
















_And what is a Thanksgiving trip without sharing our Thanksgiving Feast!?? We had: A 9.5 lb Turkey (fit in the oven...yahoo!), deviled eggs, green bean caserole, squash caserole, homemade cranberry sauce, homemade chocolate pie, homemade stuffing, and homemade giblet gravy!! All home-made in a boat!!!_​








_We had so much Turkey and leftovers, we even had it on the way home! Here is our second Thanksgiving Feast as we motor back to Fort Myers Beach._​


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

How do you steer this thing?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

erps said:


> How do you steer this thing?


Can't you see the training wheels on each side??? (Snicker). Kris is holding on to the autopilot control there also. You are taring at the back of the NavPod for it.

Brian


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow! Great write up CD. And what a Thanksgiving spread!

You guys are livin' the life dude.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Geez Brian...you have enough stainless stuff hanging off the stern to pop a wheelie...time to have a yards sale and sell a grill or two


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Anyone notice that there are no photos of CD actually sailing...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Steve... it was a wonderful time. I forgot to say that our sail down was one of the best ever. It was a full moon and we were rocking under full sail most of the night. Because the wind was blowing out of the east, it was very small seas (mostly under 5-6') - like sailing on a lake with good wind. Temp was perfect too, though the on-watch had to put on sweats and jackets, though that is due more to our thin Florida blood than the really cold temps. 

Nightowl - Over my dead body! Why do you think I have the vicious Attack Guard Dog? HEHE!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Anyone notice that there are no photos of CD actually sailing...


Sail? Why? I got a full crew!!

Brian


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Looking good, CD.... nice shots.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Sounds like a fantastic trip. But aren't you a little worried about that vicious guard dog around the family? :laugher 

Jim


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> Sounds like a fantastic trip. But aren't you a little worried about that vicious gaurd dog around the family? :laugher
> 
> Jim


I would if she ever woke up!! Never thought a fat English Bulldog would be a good boat dog, but I'll be darned if she isn't! SHe stands watch with everyone all night long (and curls in their lap, of course).

Brian


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Because the wind was blowing out of the east, it was very small seas (mostly under 5-6') - like sailing on a lake with good wind.


This is why I want to move out to the west coast of FL. Predominant Southeast (summer) and Northeast (winter) winds in Florida both serve to rough up the east coast waters of FL and flatten the waters on the left coast.

Truly, a hidden secret is West Coast of FL sailing.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Brian,

Great pictures.

When are you posting the "How I got to do it" thread? I want to read it over about 100 times.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Looks like a great trip CD, and what a feast! Thanks for the write up and all the pics, warm weather and water look pretty good from here.


----------



## jim7289 (Jul 23, 2010)

Great pics...I'm envious! The 'Queen' (a non-sailor) and I will be spending Jan., Feb. and Mar. in Key Largo. We were in K.L. last Jan. and loved it. Wont have a boat there but spent some time with the friendly folks at the Upper Keys Sailing Club last year and hope to renew our friendships.
Anyone in the Keys area looking for crew contact me.....I'll bring the sandwichs and beer. jimtheartist (at) gmail (dot) com I hope its OK to put this on the forum....


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I stayed in Marathon (ashore) a few years ago and loved it. We dined a couple of times at a marina restaurant. Good food, nice people. I sailed today in typical November weather: cool, breezy, rain. Loved it, but I think you've got better weather.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

night0wl said:


> This is why I want to move out to the west coast of FL. Predominant Southeast (summer) and Northeast (winter) winds in Florida both serve to rough up the east coast waters of FL and flatten the waters on the left coast.
> 
> Truly, a hidden secret is West Coast of FL sailing.


That's why I'm trying to hook up some consulting work in the Tampa area. 

Jim


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Bene505 said:


> When are you posting the "How I got to do it" thread?


Simple: I sneaked Pollard's Credit Card Number!!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the very kind words.

Brian


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Really nice write up Brian. It was great to see you and your family.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> Simple: I sneaked Pollard's Credit Card Number!!
> 
> Brian


Ha Ha! Jokes on you -- you won't get far on my credit.  

Nice write-up and photo spread, Brian. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Love the west coast of Florida and of course the Keys. Did you get a chance to fish? Catch any?

We'll be spending Christmas on Cayo Costa (8 nights) but won't be sailing. Hopefully the manatees will snuggle up to our kayaks so the kids can get a close look they way your kids did.

Great post!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

remetau said:


> Really nice write up Brian. It was great to see you and your family.


You too Don! For those that did not catch it, I met Don and his beautiful wife down in Marathon. They are as nice as their online persona's here and wonderful people to hang out with.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

kwaltersmi said:


> Love the west coast of Florida and of course the Keys. Did you get a chance to fish? Catch any?
> 
> We'll be spending Christmas on Cayo Costa (8 nights) but won't be sailing. Hopefully the manatees will snuggle up to our kayaks so the kids can get a close look they way your kids did.
> 
> Great post!


You will have a lot of fun there. Are you staying in one of the cabins? Bring lots of bug spray! Also, just swest of there is an island called Cabbage Key which you can kayak to (and actually take the thin water cut to). Take a few dollars to put up on the wall. It is a fun place. We have been at Caya Coasta and Cabbage Key/Useppa countless times and still enjoy it!!

Brian


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Brian,

Geat pictures and a happy family...

Donna and I took a land cruise and stayed in a condo on Marathon for a week last January before we went to our condo on Sanibel. Marthon is very unique. Its restaurants have duels for the best Key Lime pies...my favoites. Next time you are their visit the ubnassuming PORKYS...right close to the 7 mile bridge. best BBQ anywhere...a locals hangout. Tuesday night is beer cab chicken night there so you get a flavor of thekind of place it is.

Marthon is also where we "swam with the dolphins" at the amrine rescue center which really saves them vs commercializes them. Some have been there for over 20 years.

Lastly (though Donna didnt realize it) I was reconnointering for our trip down south (by sail) when I retire in a couple of years. Marathon was a great place I thought we could hole up for a couple of weeks and reallly explore the Keys. You confirm what I saw.

Thanks for the great post.

Dave


----------



## jaasun71 (May 15, 2009)

I have a 6 ft draft....Would i have any issues sailing down there from the east coast of Florida??


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

CD 
Fine looking son's and a wife that can COOK !

All jokeing aside you are indeed a lucky man..


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

jaasun71 said:


> I have a 6 ft draft....Would i have any issues sailing down there from the east coast of Florida??


You should not have a problem. I have 6. Saw lots of boats down there that would carry 6.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Brian,
> 
> Geat pictures and a happy family...
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave for the very nice words. There is also a Manatee Hospital that is supposed to be a great visit... but we did not get to see that either. Hope to see you down here!!!!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks HDChopper!

Brian


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

*Marathon & Boot Key Trip*



> "One of the very few negatives we found at Marathon was that there were NO kids. Not a single boat kid anywhere. Now I am sure that changes and I am sure that there were some in the mooring field that we never saw. But compared to other places we have been where there were at least some boat-kids/Live Aboards or cruisers, this place had none"


We were there last winter (late Dec to mid March) and found that there were many boats in the mooring field at Boot Key Harbor that had kids on board. There were many planned activities for the children that were announced on the cruiser's net each morning. We found Boot Key a great place to spend the winter and hope when we return it will be a warmer winter. They had record breaking cold while we were there so we couldn't take advantage of many water activities but still had a great time and met some really great people.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## sailormanbigd (May 27, 2007)

nice post Brian! how much for the children? haha-from the Blues Bros movie. I have a few questions: Where did you depart from,west coast somewhere i assume? Is your fee schedule correct,ie $330 mouring ball, and $7.50 ft marina? I am 33 ft so cheaper at marina? is there anywhere to anchor for cheap? Dinghy dock fees, showers, bathroom, etc. How did you come to pick marathon and boot key? I like islamarada and lorelai bar/rest. I am an RN and was thinking of applying at Fish Hosp in marathon this year and living aboard for awhile befor heading to the islands mon. thanks again for great post.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow awesome pics!


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

For information on rates and services at Boot Key Harbor check out their website The City of Marathon FL - Official Website - Marina and Ports
And we agree with sailguy40; they are really great photos.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!

Brian


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice post and pics Brian!

Did you get a new, properly sized flat screen TV?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Nice post and pics Brian!
> 
> Did you get a new, properly sized flat screen TV?


Hey Jorgen! How are you? Where are you?

To answer your question, we went from:










to...










Boat has a terrible list to starboard now... not sure why!??? (snicker)

Brian


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Brian,
Great photos. Great family. You're Living the Dream!
One day in the not-too-distant future, I think your kids will admire the choices you've made. You've already provided them with a lifetime of fantastic memories...
And no doubt, you're having a ball too!
I'm looking forward to your next years' trip.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Hey Jorgen! How are you? Where are you?
> 
> Brian


Hey Brian,

We are in Annapolis, living on the boat.

A bit colder here than where you are...

We returned from our Bahamas cruise in July and spent 3 months living a land based life in Norfolk. Moved to Annapolis in October and love it up here (except for the bleedin' temperature).

A fine yacht like yours deserves the latest in TV technology...

/Jorgen


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

nemier said:


> Brian,
> Great photos. Great family. You're Living the Dream!
> One day in the not-too-distant future, I think your kids will admire the choices you've made. You've already provided them with a lifetime of fantastic memories...
> And no doubt, you're having a ball too!
> I'm looking forward to your next years' trip.


Thanks for the very nice complements! Its never too late to get out there, you know!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Jorgen -

You are supposed to head SOUTH in the winter... 

Pretty cold here today too. Won't get out of the 60s. I even had to put on socks!

Brian


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Cruisingdad said:


> Thanks for the very nice complements! Its never too late to get out there, you know!
> 
> Brian


I'm working on it!!


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Hey Jorgen -
> 
> You are supposed to head SOUTH in the winter...
> 
> ...


I know, but the GPS wouldn't get a fix and the old Sextant is all rusted up - so we headed north and ended up in Annapolis instead.

It is low 30's here today and blowing a gale but... socks seems excessive


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

*Question re Boot Key Harbor*

Hey Brian! What a great post, and great pics too!

Question for you about entering Boot Key Harbor. I understand they removed a section of the bridge, but the power lines remain (so I've read). How much clearance is there? The top of our windex is at 64'7", but our VHF shorty antenna goes a bit higher. Would we electrocute ourselves by going under and having our VHF antenna clip the overhead wires?

Haven't heard from you in a while, and I'm happy to see you guys seem to be doing well.

All the best,

DG


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Dan I'm not sure what Brian's answer will be on the wire height but I'd make sure you have a decent gap between the mast and wires. While air is a great insulator if you get your mast/antenna whip close enough to a high tension wire you could possibly experience an arc. Not sure how close you'd have to be to have that happen but I'd think it's not a risk worth taking. I suspect it would the next closest thing to being struck by lightning. Obviously much less power but still enough to fry someone as well as who knows what electronic or electrical systems. Not too mention what it would do to your previously clean shorts 
Mike


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice-looking old-timey anchor lantern; but, you do realize that they work better on the outside of the boat, right?


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

MJBrown said:


> Hey Dan I'm not sure what Brian's answer will be on the wire height but I'd make sure you have a decent gap between the mast and wires. While air is a great insulator if you get your mast/antenna whip close enough to a high tension wire you could possibly experience an arc. Not sure how close you'd have to be to have that happen but I'd think it's not a risk worth taking. I suspect it would the next closest thing to being struck by lightning. Obviously much less power but still enough to fry someone as well as who knows what electronic or electrical systems. Not too mention what it would do to your previously clean shorts
> Mike


Hi Mike. I'm not suggesting I want to clip the wires with our antenna. I'm curious as to whether we could fit under. Thx.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Daniel,

Nice to hear from you. I saw you asked some questions of Brian in your earlier post. Just wanted to let you know that he may be a little slow to respond (travelling), but I'm sure he'll get back to you eventually. - JRP


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Dan, I didn't think you would do something like that but you did mentioned the risk of electrocution and I wasn't sure how familiar you were with electricity. Can't remember where but it wasn't that long ago I heard of someone snagging a high tension wire and burning the boat to the waterline.
Mike


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

JohnRPollard said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Nice to hear from you. I saw you asked some questions of Brian in your earlier post. Just wanted to let you know that he may be a little slow to respond (travelling), but I'm sure he'll get back to you eventually. - JRP


Thanks John. I just assumed he was stuck at the back of the boat dealing with a massive BBQ fire!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

danielgoldberg said:


> Thanks John. I just assumed he was stuck at the back of the boat dealing with a massive BBQ fire!


Actually, he's pretty careful about that... the problem is he's tied up trying to add yet _another_ grille to the stern rail....


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I've spent several hours looking at marina dockage prices in Marathon during the past week. At the Boot Key Harbor Marina dockage during the dead of winter ranges up to $19.75/foot/month. This translates to $652 bucks a month for my 33 Morgan Out Island--a hefty chunk of change just to tie up and use a little electricity. 

Mooring balls are about $275 a month, which is obviously less expensive, but if you want to dock your dinghy add another $135 bucks to the mooring ball fee.

There is a anchorage area, but it's outside Boot Key Harbor. Unfortunately, there is no anchorage permitted in Boot Key Harbor, and you can get beat up in the anchorage area when the wind's howling from the west and northwest.

If you have a list of less expensive dockage locations please post links to them so we can check them out. I have yet to find one that is $7.50/foot/month.

Gary


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

travlineasy said:


> I've spent several hours looking at marina dockage prices in Marathon during the past week. At the Boot Key Harbor Marina dockage during the dead of winter ranges up to $19.75/foot/month. This translates to $652 bucks a month for my 33 Morgan Out Island--a hefty chunk of change just to tie up and use a little electricity.


The marina we are at is $18.50/ft per month, but we feel that the view is worth it.



travlineasy said:


> Mooring balls are about $275 a month, which is obviously less expensive, but if you want to dock your dinghy add another $135 bucks to the mooring ball fee.


The mooring fee includes the dinghy dock. The $135 fee is for people at anchorage and wanting to use the dinghy dock.



travlineasy said:


> There is a anchorage area, but it's outside Boot Key Harbor. Unfortunately, there is no anchorage permitted in Boot Key Harbor, and you can get beat up in the anchorage area when the wind's howling from the west and northwest.


This isn't accurate. There is plenty of anchorage area in Boot Key Harbor.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Not having any firsthand experience I opted to look at the City Of Marathon site and this is the information I found at The City of Marathon FL - Official Website - Anchorage & Dinghy Dockage

"Anchorage Areas
There is a large anchorage area south of the main Harbor channel, between Sister Creek and the Boot Key Bridge. In an East or Northeasterly wind, good protection can be found on the West side of Boot Key, just outside and to the south of the West entrance to the Harbor.
There is NO wet storage permitted in Boot Key Harbor.

Dinghy Dockage Information
Dinghy dockage is available at the north end of the City marina canal. There is a signpost indicating separate areas for hard and soft dinghies. Painters must be 4' to 6' in order maximize dockage capacity. A section of dock in the soft dinghy area has been marked as accessible for our disabled customers regardless of dinghy type (if you are not disabled, please refrain from using this space unless no other is available).

Use of the dinghy dock is free for mooring ball and canal dockage customers. Harbor guests at anchor may also use the dinghy dock for a fee. All dinghy dock users must register at the Marina office and receive a tag that must be displayed on the vessel at all times."

Gary


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

Great write up....good information on Marathon....I'll be sailing down next winter and was considering there for a while....thanks for the info....


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice write up CD

We are setting here at Marathon now and what a great place to be. I would say there has to be near 300 boats here and whats great is we have meet up with some we meet at other anchorages on the way down. I think we will stay here and just catch the $3 bus to Key West to check it out.

We ellected just to hang out in the anchorage area to save a little $$ because the only differance we see with getting a moring ball other then the cost would be just a little closer to the dinghy dock, (yes I'm still rowing ,which is good concidering all the good food that can be had here)

We had a great time getting here comming down Hawk channel, nothing beats the sun rises of the Atlantic and there are great protected anchorages along the way from Miami.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Sounds like you're having a great time, Mario. Keep us old codgers in the frozen north posted about how things are going. 

BTW: Are you going to head farther southwest, Key West, Dry Tortugas? Lots of neat things down there to see and do as well.

Keep in touch,

Gary


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

Can someone answer a question on the charge per foot for slips?

Do marinas charge for the overall length? (bowsprit and davits included), or do they take the manufacturers stated length?

I've read some charge for the length of the slip, regardless of how big a boat you own.

is there a standard?

TIA!

TIA


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

ftldiver said:


> Can someone answer a question on the charge per foot for slips?
> 
> Do marinas charge for the overall length? (bowsprit and davits included), or do they take the manufacturers stated length?
> 
> ...


Depends on the marina. I have had both. Most charge on the stated length (within reason). Others, like many in Key West, will hit you from the tip of the anchor to the end of the davits. Always best to ask up front (before arriving).

Brian


----------



## frankyd (Mar 22, 2011)

Emergency!!! Mario G please contact me Your 26 chrysler is in trouble!!!

I am going to send you a PM with my contact info. I am a new member to this forum so I am going to post this five times so that I can make the minimum number of posts required to send a PM.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## frankyd (Mar 22, 2011)

post 2


----------



## frankyd (Mar 22, 2011)

post3


----------



## frankyd (Mar 22, 2011)

post 4


----------



## frankyd (Mar 22, 2011)

Post 5, Im going to send you a PM now with my contact info.

If anyone here has contact info for Mario G please PM me with that info. 
This is an emergency.

Frank


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

We anchored in Boot Key on our way back from Key West to Islmorada over Super Bowl weekend. Found a quiet spot in the mangroves on a creek off to the right off the main channel where you showed the restaurant/fuel stop in your photos. Excellent trip. 

Moe


----------

